# Staying Afloat A life in Shipbuilding by Tim Colton



## kewl dude (Jun 1, 2008)

www.shipbuildinghistory.com/Staying Afloat.pdf

A Life in Shipbuilding by Tim Colton Originally published electronically on www.ColtonCompany.com in 16 monthly installments, between June 2008 and September 2009. 168 pages 2,919.02 KB PDF.

REALLY interesting I ran across it Monday while Googling something else that I never found. Below the last paragraph on page 168

Quote

Back in 1958, when I started in shipbuilding, I did not think that it was going to be boring and it certainly wasn’t. How could it have been? In the course of the past fifty years, I’ve been involved with every type and size of vessel; naval, commercial, offshore, you name it; construction, conversion and repair; yards with many thousands of employees down to yards with fewer than twenty; mostly yards in the U.S. but yards almost everywhere else, as well. I do not believe that I have missed out on participating in any particular sector. I’ve met some extraordinary people and made many friends, some of whom I know are reading these memoirs. 
It’s been amazing. Thank you, all of you.

Unquote

Greg Hayden


----------

